# Naughtiest Vegetables on Earth



## mudpuppy (Dec 28, 2011)

Perhaps NSFW, but they are just vegetables after all:

/&gt;http://www.organicauthority.com/foodie-buzz/most-suggestive-vegetables-on-earth.html


----------



## Dleg (Dec 28, 2011)

Why are they all male?? I could swear I've seen some that were female-oriented as well.

:f_115m_e45d7af:


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 29, 2011)

I know, I was a bit disappointed too. I think one was female. . . or perhaps it was a goatse.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 29, 2011)

How is that one male?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Dec 29, 2011)

Dleg said:


> Why are they all male?? I could swear I've seen some that were female-oriented as well.
> 
> :f_115m_e45d7af:


Why don't you go google image search "naughty female vegetables" and report back what you find out? :laugh: Oh yeah, and make sure "safe search" is off........


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 30, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> How is that one male?


thats the bottom of the ball sac?


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 30, 2011)

hehehehehehehehe......she said 'ball sac'


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 30, 2011)

That looks more like a capacious sausage wallet than the old bean bag to me.


----------



## BEAVIS (Dec 30, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> hehehehehehehehe......she said 'ball sac'


HEY, that's my line..... hehehehehehehe...


----------



## BUTTHEAD (Dec 30, 2011)

BEAVIS said:


> HEY, that's my line..... hehehehehehehe...


uh...... shut up dumbass....


----------



## BEAVIS (Dec 30, 2011)

uh.... for some reason I want to get an apple... hehehehehehehe


----------



## BUTTHEAD (Dec 30, 2011)

yeah beavis. you want to "GET" an apple. uh... huh huh huh


----------



## BEAVIS (Dec 30, 2011)

yeah yeah yeah. don't act like you don't want to take a bite out of that apple


----------



## BUTTHEAD (Dec 30, 2011)

AN APPLE A DAY. KEEPS BEAVIS AWAY....... AWAY IN THE BATHROOM... uh.. huh huh huh


----------

